
Celebrating 15 years of Git: An interview with Git maintainer Junio Hamano - kmutahar
https://github.blog/2020-04-07-celebrating-15-years-of-git-an-interview-with-git-maintainer-junio-hamano/
======
syspec
Does Linus still actively work on git? According to this he handed the core
maintainer role in 2005.

Pretty crazy I use git, and love computer history yet have never heard of
junio Hamano

